# Schmetterling oder doch ne Libelle ??



## m.jester (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben seid einiger Zeit einen Besucher am Teich den wir nicht richtig bestimmen können.
Er sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie eine Libelle, hat aber andere Flügel und fliegt wie ein Schmetterling. Die Flügel sind dunkel blau bis violett, der Körper schimmert türkis.
Anbei ein Foto, leider bekommt man ihn im Flug nicht vor die Linse.
Würde mich freuen wenn einer von Euch diesen kleinen Besucher kennt und uns mitteilt wer bzw. was es ist.
Nette Grüße
Mike


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schmetterling oder doch ne Libelle ??*

Servus Mike

Das ist eine (Gebänderte  ) Prachtlibelle.


----------



## Doris (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schmetterling oder doch ne Libelle ??*

Hallo Mike

Das müßte eine Libelle sein 

Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=173538#post173538

eine solche hätte ich auch gerne bei uns am Teich, aber leider tut sie uns den Gefallen (noch) nicht.​
UPS... Helmut war schneller


----------



## Ghul-Ash (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schmetterling oder doch ne Libelle ??*

In der Tat ist es eine Libelle und auch eine Prachtlibelle, aber um genau zu sein eine :

Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle (Calopteryx virgo)


----------



## m.jester (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schmetterling oder doch ne Libelle ??*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Schön wieder was dazu gelernt zu haben  
Nette Grüße und eine schöne Woche
Mike


----------

